# Torti (Cinder's sister) needs a home in S. WI



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

So I'm pretty miffed about now. When the girl who originally adopted from my foster litter, she assured me that she had a forever home. She did all the needed vet care, all her shots... she really loved that cat. Now, I can't believe it, but I hear from her that she's planning on taking Marley to the pound, due to moving out to CA. I just can't believe she could so easily toss her cat to the side like that, and it breaks my heart knowing that she could be homeless, in a cage, even euthanized. 

Marley is "part of the family" per se, being full blood sister to Cinder and half blood sister to Chica. I love her, though I am not being allowed to keep her myself. I am posting her picture up here hoping that maybe someone will be interested. It's a long shot, but it's worth a try. We have til the end of June to rehome her.

I love this cat, and I am willing to drive a reasonable distance to drop her off if I know she'll be going to a good home.

Here's her pictures. She's really cute. It breaks me heart that she's in this predicament.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cats are allowed in California. :?


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

She's having trouble with her boyfriend and I guess her big solution is to run off. I don't know the whole story (as she's my sister's roommate) but apparently Marley coming along with her it out of the question. 

I'm still trying to convince a few friends I know to take her but I'm having no luck so far. We have until the end of June to find her a home :?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It's probably for the best, she doesn't sound too stable. 

Marley is GORGEOUS.


----------



## 3TabbyCats (Apr 24, 2010)

She sure is pretty. I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for her.


----------

